# Finding the right board



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Mikayla Velez said:


> Hey!
> I’m finally getting my first ever board, I only ever ridden rentals so it’s time. And I joined this forum ?!
> 
> People has suggested these boards to me:
> ...


Do you mean you're a goofy rider? Birds of a Feather is a pretty common recommendation, but I have little experience with women's boards. I will say if you are riding on ice, skip the flying V. Get a camber board or something with grip tech, magnetraction, etc.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I will say if you are riding on ice, skip the flying V. Get a camber board or something with grip tech, magnetraction, etc.


yeah, 100%. flying V or CRC washes out and doesn't carve like camber does out here when it's icy

also Talent scout is not soft flex, it's the opposite


----------



## Mikayla Velez (Mar 12, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Mikayla Velez said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!
> ...





benjinyc said:


> SlvrDragon50 said:
> 
> 
> > I will say if you are riding on ice, skip the flying V. Get a camber board or something with grip tech, magnetraction, etc.
> ...


No I ride both directions, I like switching.
Ok so it’s a no to Flying V. Which boards do you recommend then? And yes I know talent scout isn’t soft nor is BOA.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

i'd veer more into a freeride board, directional shape or directional twin - unless you're a park rat (which I assume you're not since you're posting this question), you'll get more enjoyment out of those shapes/profiles than a park-freestyle board, so…

Burton Story Board (basically Woman's version of the Flight Attendant)
Hel Yes is really popular and has gotten a lot of great reviews


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Mikayla Velez said:


> No I ride both directions, I like switching.
> Ok so it’s a no to Flying V. Which boards do you recommend then? And yes I know talent scout isn’t soft nor is BOA.


Can you describe what kind of riding you do in more detail? Like trees, jumps, carving on groomers, etc.? How often are you riding switch?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

